# What Age Do Pigeons Breed?



## Daniel Scuiry (Sep 5, 2001)

I know that pigeons are basically mature at about sixty days. At what age do they start breeding and laying eggs? What age do they stop doing this?

Best,

d.


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

I have had hens lay fertil eggs at 9 weeks, and others still laying after 6 years. I think pigeons can lay fertil eggs for much longer, just don't have any personal experience beyond 6 years.
Anyone else have information on this?
Regards,
Carl


----------



## DaveD (Jul 9, 2001)

The oldest hen I've seen still breeding was 11 years old. She didn't seem to have any problems. But then again, I had a hen who was four years old become egg-bound and die. Seemed that she didn't breed for six months or so, then when she tried again she didn't make it. It seems to affect the males diffrently, I have a male fantail who is 11 years old, and he's as active as ever, courts everything that moves, lol. 

------------------
David and Kellie Dittmaier
Haven's Loft
www.haven-lofts.cityslide.com


----------



## ludus54 (Dec 26, 2000)

Dave, 
I need you to email me please. Please email me as soon as you can. Nothing important just something you might be interested in. 

[email protected]


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

David:

If you have a hen that's egg bound, warm her up and force calcium supplements, with a syringe, if need be. I've been told many times, that calcium is vital to a hen during breeding--the lack of which can even cause paralysis. Conversely, I've heard of improvement in a matter of hours, pumping calcium.

I'm not saying it would have made a difference--it's just a thought...

Sorry about your hen.

--Ray


----------

